# Gear rod for 10 year old



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

My girlfriend has a 10 year old son who loves the outdoors & is getting into sight fishing with me. I wasn't taught much about fishing as a kid so I don't have that knowledge to fall back on. What would be the best conventional rod/reel combo for him to sight fish blacks & reds on a spoon or similar lures? He has a spinning rig his "paw paw" bought him but it's too damn big for him to use effectively. Thanks in advance


----------



## J-Dad (Aug 30, 2015)

2500 series mid-price Shimano spinner and 6 1/2 medium act rod. Just got something similar for my 9 year old grandson, and it works for what you describe and his size.


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

I bought one of these combos (a 5'6") for my 10 year-old. It's very good quality for the price with a great company behind it. It comes with a rod/reel case and free shipping. I also got him a 4-pc fly rod (without reel) for 99 bucks including rod case.
http://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/7703...n-outfits&attrValue_0=Green&productId=1270263


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

6' ugly stik and 2500 size spinner.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

What he said!


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Shimano Stradic/Aero spin cast with 10 lb braid. Both of my daughters used these reels with lures for reds, trout, and bass. My youngest daughter is a good sight caster. Line twist on spinners can get a little tiresome but the newer reels may not line twist as much. For boys I would move them to casting reels after they were familiar with the spin cast.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

I have an older academy rod that's softer action that I have used for non fly fishers on my boat. I will bring it this weekend and he/you can try it.


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

Appreciate the info guys. I will give some of those suggestions a look. I definitely think what he is using now is just too big for him to learn about casting correctly & well


----------



## CaptainRob (Mar 11, 2007)

KnotHome said:


> 6' ugly stik and 2500 size spinner.


Agreed!


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

KnotHome said:


> 6' ugly stik and 2500 size spinner.


X3! The most indestructable rod made - match it with a Shimano Sahara.


----------



## CaptainRob (Mar 11, 2007)

Match that 6'ugly stick with a Shimano Sedona or Sahara or a Penn Fierce and it will last quite a while if taken care of.


----------



## G_straus822 (Feb 18, 2016)

KnotHome said:


> 6' ugly stik and 2500 size spinner.


That'll do!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

WillW said:


> Appreciate the info guys. I will give some of those suggestions a look. I definitely think what he is using now is just too big for him to learn about casting correctly & well


I have 4 grandsons. They all fish
Take him to a store and let him pick out what fits him. And what everybody else said. Oh and start him on a fly rod as soon as you can. He will thank you later


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

My nephew is a bass fishing machine. 
He started with a zebco at 2 but now hes 3 and can cast a spinning reel without any assistance.
Also has no problem unhooking perch and bass himself.


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

permitchaser said:


> I have 4 grandsons. They all fish
> Take him to a store and let him pick out what fits him. And what everybody else said. Oh and start him on a fly rod as soon as you can. He will thank you later


We've been working with the fly rod. He is great if water loading the rod first but the more false casts the whippier he gets. Needs work pausing to load the rod


----------



## Danny Moody (Jan 22, 2016)

I just setup my 12 and 14 yr old daughters with these 2 combos. The Sedona 2500 is the perfect reel at a perfect price point. Rods are 6-1/2' Crowder 6-12 and 7' TFO 6-12. They love them.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

The Ugly Stick/2500 plan has my vote also.

Fortunately, he's old enough to skip the mandatory spin cast phase. As a general rule, stay away from spin cast reels in salt, even for kids. The drags are not up to the job and the salt eats their guts.

Nate


----------

